# SC Sit Down VI - Columbia, SC - April 14



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

This is going to be a huge herf! They have some vendors show up and you are bound to get some freebies. They also have some great raffles.

It is at the Wild Hare in Irmo
April 14, 2007
Starting at about 11

http://www.irmoexplorer.com/ad-the-wild-hare.htm


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm there Stewart.
Need to get the whole MB Herf crew to show up.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

It's on! I can't wait. I may have to take that Friday off for the pre-herf herf.  There are some really good cigar lounges around Columbia, too. Looking forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm planning on being there. It'll be great to meet y'all. :ss


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Might have to make a field trip up I-26..


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am all over it too!!! Been looking forward to this one!!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

This is going to be awesome! I can't wait. Looking forward to meeting up with you guys. :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> This is going to be awesome! I can't wait. Looking forward to meeting up with you guys. :ss


:tpd: S.C. herfing Crew just keeps growing and growing.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

madurolover said:


> :tpd: S.C. herfing Crew just keeps growing and growing.


Yeah, where's the rest of the MB herf crew? Hopefully they can make it.


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

madurolover said:


> :tpd: S.C. herfing Crew just keeps growing and growing.


Add one to that herfing crew. Moving out there (Mt. PLeasant, SC) on April 9th. Probably can't make the smoke in Columbia, will be busy unpacking, but I will be at the next one.:ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Vegas Smoker said:


> Add one to that herfing crew. Moving out there (Mt. PLeasant, SC) on April 9th. Probably can't make the smoke in Columbia, will be busy unpacking, but I will be at the next one.:ss


Gotta get your priorities straight here.
Unpacking vs Herf = no contest (thats what the other half of the relationship is for):r 
Will be glad to have you start attending our Herfs though.
Stay tuned because it probably won't be long before we start planning another MB Herf.:ss


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Vegas Smoker said:


> Add one to that herfing crew. Moving out there (Mt. PLeasant, SC) on April 9th. Probably can't make the smoke in Columbia, will be busy unpacking, but I will be at the next one.:ss


Glad to have you! I'm in Charleston quite a bit so we'll have to herf sometime. We'll definitely keep you posted. If you can find any way to make it for the Sitdown then by all means, do so. It's gonna be big. :ss


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Okay. Let me try to talk the old lady into this one. Might be sticky for me on this herf though guys. Kinda my one year anny that weekend  Ill do my best!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

riverdawg said:


> Okay. Let me try to talk the old lady into this one. Might be sticky for me on this herf though guys. Kinda my one year anny that weekend  Ill do my best!!!


 Bring her with you.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

I dont have a suitcase big enough to pack 'er in


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Tell her your having a romantic getaway in Columbia and her treat is that she can go shopping from noon-10 PM. Tell her you'll find something to do while she's gone. That should do it.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Tell her your having a romantic getaway in Columbia and her treat is that she can go shopping from noon-10 PM. Tell her you'll find something to do while she's gone. That should do it.


:r :r


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

hehe might have to try that. Ill let you all know


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Casey, If you don't come who's gonna be the guinea pig? We need you to be there to smoke dog rockets and cohiba chameleons!! :ss


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

NOOOOO KIDDIN' 

Damb Jamaicans 

I was gonna spark a Cremosa as a joke and then talk about how good it was to the vendors hehehe. See if I could get them to straight out call it garbage.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

:r Atta boy! Well, in all seriousness, I hoe the entire MB herf crew can make it. Gonna be a blast! :ss


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Plan to be there!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

stogie4u4me said:


> Plan to be there!


Fellas, we got us a newbie on board! Initiation time! :tu

j/k Glad to have you. Any friend of Chad and Stewart is a friend of mine. Here comes the Easley Possie! :ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> :r Atta boy! Well, in all seriousness, I hoe the entire MB herf crew can make it. Gonna be a blast! :ss


Who you callin' a ho? :r

Yeah, this herf is gonna rock! Mike! Jeremy! Where you at?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Who you callin' a ho? :r
> 
> Yeah, this herf is gonna rock! Mike! Jeremy! Where you at?


:tpd: What's a Herf without the "old man herfer"??:r


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Who you callin' a ho? :r
> 
> Yeah, this herf is gonna rock! Mike! Jeremy! Where you at?


A Freudian slip of monumental proportions! :r


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

madurolover said:


> :tpd: What's a Herf without the "old man herfer"??:r


Old man herfer, paging old man herfer.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Old man herfer, paging old man herfer.


Damn! He must have his hearing aid turned off.... or the tv's too loud.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Musta been at the store gettin' some more Geritol


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Somehow I missed this thread... but the herf has been on my calendar for months. It's on like neck bone!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry guys....got a business trip that I am flying up to New York for on Sunday morning, othewise, I'd be there with you!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

squid said:


> Sorry guys....got a business trip that I am flying up to New York for on Sunday morning, othewise, I'd be there with you!


Columbia is a booming metropolis. Believe it or not we DO have an airport here! Heck, I'll even take you to the airport. 

It won't be the same without you, Mike. I We hope you know that there will be an empty seat in your honor. :ss


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Columbia is a booming metropolis. Believe it or not we DO have an airport here! Heck, I'll even take you to the airport.
> 
> It won't be the same without you, Mike. I We hope you know that there will be an empty seat in your honor. :ss


Appreciate guys....first rounds on me the next time we get together!

IF the wife doesn't go, then I very well may consider booking out of Columbia....but, she has never been to NYC and wants to go for the adventure! Hell, told her the last time I went, I got robbed....so much for me wanting an adventure...had it last time I was there!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

squid said:


> Appreciate guys....first rounds on me the next time we get together!
> 
> IF the wife doesn't go, then I very well may consider booking out of Columbia....but, she has never been to NYC and wants to go for the adventure! Hell, told her the last time I went, I got robbed....so much for me wanting an adventure...had it last time I was there!!


If you would have told her about the rape she would'nt want to go and then you could fly out of Columbia


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

madurolover said:


> If you would have told her about the rape she would'nt want to go and then you could fly out of Columbia


:r It wasn't too bad....only made the butt sore for a little while!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

squid said:


> :r It wasn't too bad....only made the butt sore for a little while!


:r :r If you can't make it you will be missed.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

squid said:


> Appreciate guys....first rounds on me the next time we get together!
> 
> IF the wife doesn't go, then I very well may consider booking out of Columbia....but, she has never been to NYC and wants to go for the adventure! Hell, told her the last time I went, I got robbed....so much for me wanting an adventure...had it last time I was there!!


You keep it up you are going to go broke buying rounds for all the herf's you have missed. I belive you offrered the same thing from the last ACC herf..:r :al


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

RJT said:


> You keep it up you are going to go broke buying rounds for all the herf's you have missed. I belive you offrered the same thing from the last ACC herf..:r :al


Yea....but when you get an accepted Offer to Purchase on a $325,000 home and I no longer have to share my side of the commission with the company....because I AM THE COMPANY, a round of drinks is worth paying for!! 

So....a couple rounds of drinks for some damn fine NC and SC herfing brothers is just a small token of my appreciation. :al


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

squid said:


> Yea....but when you get an accepted Offer to Purchase on a $325,000 home and I no longer have to share my side of the commission with the company....because I AM THE COMPANY, a round of drinks is worth paying for!!
> 
> So....a couple rounds of drinks for some damn fine NC and SC herfing brothers is just a small token of my appreciation. :al


:al :ss Congrats on the deal. I will take a 2 dram of Lagavulin please. :r


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats, Mike. I hope it goes well. Keep a few weekends in June open for MB Herf II.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Congrats, Mike. I hope it goes well. Keep a few weekends in June open for MB Herf II.


Ahhhhhh, Myrtle Beach in June! Brings back fond memories of a looooooonnnnnggggg time ago. Sweet young things just ripe with age and easy on the eyes! Of course, all my cigars have that effect on me!!!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

squid said:


> Ahhhhhh, Myrtle Beach in June! Brings back fond memories of a looooooonnnnnggggg time ago. Sweet young things just ripe with age and easy on the eyes! Of course, all my cigars have that effect on me!!!!


Careful.... you've got stogies older than some of the girls that frequent the beach these days.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

One week to go! :tu


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> One week to go! :tu


Does the phrase....BITE ME mean anything to you!!!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> One week to go! :tu


Let's start nailing down some plans. Does anyone know what time they will be rolling into town? Do you guys want to try to meet up before hand? Let me know if I need to make any arrangements here in ColaTown! Can't Wait, guys. It's been too long!! :ss


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I will be there, just not sure of the timing. Daddy has to work the weekends. If ya'll are gonna be there at a specific time, let me know. It would be great to meet some of you. Not all, just some! :ss


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Alas the Great Casey J. Kelly III (esquire) will be unable to make it to the herf.

I will be waiting for the next MB herf, so get your dawg rockets ready. I will be testing all the nasty turd smokes no one wants to try!! 

Have fun you bastages


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

riverdawg said:


> Alas the Great Casey J. Kelly III (esquire) will be unable to make it to the herf.
> 
> I will be waiting for the next MB herf, so get your dawg rockets ready. I will be testing all the nasty turd smokes no one wants to try!!
> 
> Have fun you bastages


Remember guys....he's still doing that newlywed thang! Wonder who the guinea pig is going to be this time for that nasty nuclear Cohiba!!!


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

I did see some first timers might be heading out! Hey Donnie, might have to give them a taste of Jamaica!!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

riverdawg said:


> Alas the Great Casey J. Kelly III (esquire) will be unable to make it to the herf.
> 
> I will be waiting for the next MB herf, so get your dawg rockets ready. I will be testing all the nasty turd smokes no one wants to try!!
> 
> Have fun you bastages


Darn, Casey. I had a Mexican Cohiba Espendido with your name on it, too! Guess I'll have to hold onto it until the next MB Herf.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

spooble said:


> Darn, Casey. I had a Mexican Cohiba Espendido with your name on it, too! Guess I'll have to hold onto it until the next MB Herf.


Yummy I like mexicans still!!! Let that thing set out in the sun until June and Ill hammer it at the MB Herf!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Bump :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

So what time is breakfast Brad?


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Man, wish I could make this herf. I grew up in Irmo and am always looking for an excuse to get back to visit. Have my nephews up this weekend but will definately catch the next one.

Have fun guys.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

madurolover said:


> So what time is breakfast Brad?


As soon as you roll into town, brotha! We'll have to eat a good meal cause we're havin' a smoke out come lunchtime! Woot!!! :ss


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

GhostDawg said:


> Man, wish I could make this herf. I grew up in Irmo and am always looking for an excuse to get back to visit. Have my nephews up this weekend but will definately catch the next one.
> 
> Have fun guys.


Here's the deal.... bring the nephew, let him get a nice grab bag of smokes and then give them to you when you leave. Then you get twice as many.  Bring him along, contrary to popular belief gorillas don't bite. :ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh.. it's getting close and I'm excited! I guess it's about time to start picking out what I'm gonna bring with me. I don't know about you guys, but I always have the hardest time deciding which cigars to take. I end up taking WAY more than I could ever smoke. It's like I need 1 of everything "just in case!" 

On poker nights, when the most I ever smoke is 2, I end up taking at least a dozen every time. And that's in addition to the box I bring along for the moochers to pick from. I guess it never hurts to be prepared, huh?


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

spooble said:


> Oh.. it's getting close and I'm excited! I guess it's about time to start picking out what I'm gonna bring with me. I don't know about you guys, but I always have the hardest time deciding which cigars to take. I end up taking WAY more than I could ever smoke. It's like I need 1 of everything "just in case!"
> 
> On poker nights, when the most I ever smoke is 2, I end up taking at least a dozen every time. And that's in addition to the box I bring along for the moochers to pick from. I guess it never hurts to be prepared, huh?


Don't sweat it, bro. That's what friends are for.  I'm like you.... I like to have options and choices. That's what makes it fun. Just make sure you save room to put all the stogies you're gonna get when you get there! :ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

An guys, there is going to be TONS of stuff to be raffled off. Be sure to bring $20 ($10 bucks for each raffle, 3 tickets each).

Last year, the stogies were handed out in those ziplocks with the humipacks in them. That is pretty cool too.

I have the hood back on the herf-mobile and it should be ready to go!

Can't wait to see you all and meet Rocky and Dave!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Stewart what time are you guys planning on getting there?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Stewart what time are you guys planning on getting there?


We haven't really decided. What are your plans? I need to be a little early to the herf because I am going to help Tim with the raffles and sign-ups.

My current thoughts are to leave at 8 and get there about 9:45. What I would like to do is go down friday after work and have a pre-herf supper, but I don't know if that is feasible.

We can leave a little earlier and meet for breakfast. There are lots of places on Harbinger (I think that is pretty close)


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Really have not decided yet but I plan on being there around 11am. If you guys wanna meet up for breakfast or something let me know and I can arrange my plans accordingly.

2 Days WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey...all you SC Sit Down VI herfers going to the Columbia, SC herf, you can ALL go to my website --- www.bite_me.all !!!! :ss

Damn, I know I am gonna miss a good'un. That's okay...I think Mr. Maduro is going to meet up with me in NYC and we'll have two-man herf in honor of you guys!

Hey, just cause I can.....here's something for you all - :fu ! I'm jealous, just in case you failed to detect how irritated I am that I can't attend!!! :tg  :c


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

squid said:


> Hey...all you SC Sit Down VI herfers going to the Columbia, SC herf, you can ALL go to my website --- www.bite_me.all !!!!
> 
> Damn, I know I am gonna miss a good'un. That's okay...I think Mr. Maduro is going to meet up with me in NYC and we'll have two-man herf in honor of you guys!
> 
> Hey, just cause I can.....here's something for you all - :fu ! I'm jealous, just in case you failed to detect how irritated I am that I can't attend!!! :tg :c


Wow. You're moving from "Old Man" to curmudgeon. :r 

cur·mud·geon
Pronunciation: (")k&r-'m&-j&n
Function: noun
1 archaic
2 :* a crusty, ill-tempered, and usually old man *


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

ahahahahah :r :r 

It's only funny cause it's true!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Mike the link does not work:fu :r


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

squid said:


> Hey...all you SC Sit Down VI herfers going to the Columbia, SC herf, you can ALL go to my website --- www.bite_me.all !!!! :ss
> 
> Damn, I know I am gonna miss a good'un. That's okay...I think Mr. Maduro is going to meet up with me in NYC and we'll have two-man herf in honor of you guys!
> 
> Hey, just cause I can.....here's something for you all - :fu ! I'm jealous, just in case you failed to detect how irritated I am that I can't attend!!! : :c


Does this mean first round is on you again when you get to make it? I belive you are up to 2 or 3 rounds so far.  :r


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

RJT said:


> Does this mean first round is on you again when you get to make it? I belive you are up to 2 or 3 rounds so far.  :r


:r I forgot about that.
Hey everyone make sure you get to the next M.B. Herf.
We will all be able to get drunk on Mike's tab.:al


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I am really looking forward to this! What time does it officially start? I thought I saw 11:00 somewhere (maybe this thread) and then I saw 12:00 on a flyer at a local B&M.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

spooble said:


> Oh.. it's getting close and I'm excited! I guess it's about time to start picking out what I'm gonna bring with me. I don't know about you guys, but I always have the hardest time deciding which cigars to take. I end up taking WAY more than I could ever smoke. It's like I need 1 of everything "just in case!"
> 
> On poker nights, when the most I ever smoke is 2, I end up taking at least a dozen every time. And that's in addition to the box I bring along for the moochers to pick from. I guess it never hurts to be prepared, huh?


I've been thinking about that all week. Time to re-read the herf etiquette thread.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm game for anything. I can do breakfast on Saturday morning and I will certainly make time for a Friday night pre-herf!! You guys let me know if you're interested. Can't wait!! :ss


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

RJT said:


> Does this mean first round is on you again when you get to make it? I belive you are up to 2 or 3 rounds so far.  :r


:r This is only Herf No. 2 that I've missed! I may be a curmudgeon...but I can still count!

Of course the Myrtle Beach guys know that I plan on taking them to Nick's and let them have all the beer they can drink!!! If the keg still don't work, maybe they'll mix us another drink! That's the kind of bar tab I like!!!

Hope you guys have a great time! This is one herf that I truly did not want to miss. Any herf is a good herf, but this one really sounded like a great time! Stay safe! Hope to see you guys at the beach in just a couple months.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Woooo... 12 hours to go!

See ya'll tomorrow


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Looking forward to it! Rockyr, give me a call in the morning. We may stop off at Tobacco Merchant before we head over to the herf. :ss


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Wish I could make it. I've got a black-tie event that I cannot miss. Enjoy it everyone!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I will be leaving pretty soon. Should be a great time!!!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Here I sit in North Kakalaki while you fudder muckers are smoking away on some fancy named, sweet tasting stick! That's okay...ALL is not lost. Smoke till your hearts content....Tech-Ninja sent me an awesome group of sticks to light up and have my own one-man herf! Thanks Stewart...GREAT selection. Going to porch and gonna fire one up in you guys' honor! Herf-away my boys...have a great time. I'll catch you in June at Myrtle Beach!!

Oh...in just in case you missed my last post about this herf--- here's something for you--- :fu ! 

Enjoy and post pictures when its over!

Squid


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh man, what an awesome herf! Tons of freebies. Hung out with some good friends and made some new ones. Smoked some great cigars. Got a Perdomo Edicion de Silvio for $5. Sampled a couple of nice elderly cigars in a Puff-n-Pass (thanks Donnie). Won a very nice 100ct Savoy humi in the raffle. And made it home safely. 

It was a truly excellent day.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Home safely and with about 40 more gars than I left home with.:tu 
Thanks to all you guys for making this a great time.
See you at the next one.:ss


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Awesome herf, guys!! It was great to see each and every one of you. We got lots of great smokes and I FINALLY won something... a 100 ct. Cigar Family Humidor! Now it's time to start planning the next one, guys. :ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

As stated already - *AWESOME HERF!!*

Got some great cigars from the herf - some great cigars from some great BOTL

and

won a CAO Cubist Ashtray *w00t!*

Started the day with a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Exclusivo (9.25 x 48)

The thing was huge - we had a contest to see who could come the closest to when I would finish. Took me 2 hours and 1 minute. :tu


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

All I have to say is WOW! I had a great time and as already stated it was an AWESOME herf!

This was my 1st herf and I was totally under prepared cigar-wise. (I'll do better next time)

It was especially great to meet all of you!

I was herf-bombed - Thanks tech-ninja and cre8v1 for the great cigars! I was able to get a Perdomo Edicion de Silvio and a Perdomo maduro for a $5.00 donation and won a new hygrometer.

This was also my first puff-n-pass, thanks madurolover and thanks for the Pepin Black Label. No, I'll will not be changng my user name to hewhodropsash.

Overall, what a great day! :ss


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for the AWESOME HERF. Thanks again to Madurolover,Tech-Ninja,Spooble and Rockyr, for the smokes. I really appreciate them and thanks for the invite to my first herf. Sorry for getting a little "swim headed" during the puff and pass. I enjoyed that Cohiba so much that pulled a little too fast. I must admit I didn't know what to expect. I was really nervous. You guys made me feel at home. Thanks again to everyone. Had a great time. I hope I get an invite to the next one.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I think you guys are a bunch of liars........












































j/k :r We need pics for proof of the great time.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

RJT said:


> I think you guys are a bunch of liars.......


I guess the only way to be sure is to attend the next one, huh?  Keep an eye out for the next MB herf. We have to collect on all the rounds that squid's gonna buy, right? :r


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

cre8v1 said:


> I guess the only way to be sure is to attend the next one, huh?  Keep an eye out for the next MB herf. We have to collect on all the rounds that squid's gonna buy, right? :r


When are we planning the next MB herf? I missed the last one. :hn


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

We're looking to do another SC herf in June. Stay tuned... it'd be great to have you!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

cre8v1 said:


> We're looking to do another SC herf in June. Stay tuned... it'd be great to have you!


I would love to make the next one since I started the first one and couldnt make it.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Sounds like a great time! Photos Please!!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

RJT said:


> I would love to make the next one since I started the first one and couldnt make it.


Make sure you bring that Johnny Walker:r


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

RJT said:


> I would love to make the next one since I started the first one and couldnt make it.


:r If we have another one in Columbia is that too far for you to travel?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

cre8v1 said:


> :r If we have another one in Columbia is that too far for you to travel?


It is a bit of a hike, but maybe. MB is easier because I have a place there.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Hell yeah I want pics you fruity bastages!!!!


The smokes sound too nice for a SC herf. No Cohiba Glassies?
:r 



Rock on you all!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

riverdawg said:


> Hell yeah I want pics you fruity bastages!!!!
> 
> The smokes sound too nice for a SC herf. No Cohiba Glassies?
> :r
> ...


If you would take that ball and chain from around your neck you could have seen it live.

j/k....... I am sure Stewart will put some pics up when he has the chance.
You missed a great one though.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Vegas Smoker said:


> Add one to that herfing crew. Moving out there (Mt. PLeasant, SC) on April 9th. Probably can't make the smoke in Columbia, will be busy unpacking, but I will be at the next one.:ss


Are you in Mount Pleasant yet? PM me when you get settled in. I live in Mount Pleasant.

Sorry for the threadjack fellas.

Aubrey


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

acharpe said:


> Are you in Mount Pleasant yet? PM me when you get settled in. I live in Mount Pleasant.
> 
> *Sorry for the threadjack fellas.*
> 
> Aubrey


No problem... as long as you understand that you're now committed to the next get-together


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is a link to the organizer's (Tiny Tim) report on the herf.

http://tinytimblog.blogspot.com/

Looks like a lot of money raised for good causes.


----------

